# Road Champs Lane shifters



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Matchbox RPS slotless was from 1977 to ? accroding to my #4 Johansen book.
In 1988 only the Road champs came out with what they called "Lane shifters".The chassis are the same as the RPS but are light gray not black.These are the same old Monza bodies ( # 12 yl/bk & #7 yl/bk/rd) used. A Porsche' og/wt #4 is mentioned but I never saw it.Any info on who made them & others info appreciated.These cars are also on 440-X2 chassis bit bodies are original.

Neal :dude:


----------

